# Think a bass will wreck it?



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I hope so. Don't even care if it's one fish and the fly is retired. I chose colors to try to make this one mimic a baby mallard.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

You recent fly creations at just unbelievable. I too would love to see what it looked like after a 4-5 lb has hit that.


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

That's a work of art! 
If you toss it on the water I hope any bass that sees it is big, mean, and hungry!


----------



## maumeeriverflies (Feb 11, 2014)

Love tying stuff like this with deer hair... Never tried a bird or duck. RUSuperfly (Pat Cohen) ties patterns like this, they are sweet!!! Nice work!


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Hahaha oh man I hope so! That is awesome Cream!


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Wow! Simply amazing work!

Mr. A


----------



## Tekneek (Jul 23, 2009)

Killer tying! I'd put that thing on the grill!


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

You are a true artist of fly tying with talent second to none. I have been around this sport for a while and your creations are some of the best that I have seen. Well done.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

flyman01 said:


> You are a true artist of fly tying with talent second to none. I have been around this sport for a while and your creations are some of the best that I have seen. Well done.


Too kind, but thank you.


----------



## Riverbum (Jan 27, 2013)

I bet you get a chance to find out 
Awesome work sir.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Unique, beautiful work for sure! I'll expect a report.


----------



## Dolomieu (Aug 19, 2008)

Yes, any black bass, muskie, pike, or even big brown trout would inhale that thing! It is a deerhair articulated masterpiece! What a tie!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Beautiful work of art right there! Fantastic work!


----------

